# Where To Find Bass @ Jordanelle



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to target some Smallies at Jordanelle this weekend.
Where is the best areas to try?
Rockcliffs?
If so, can I launch a 15' boat from there?
It's a long slow drive from the Marina to Rockcliffs in my boat.
Thanks for any help,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I would think you'd be able to get a 15ft aluminum boat in there. Its just the old asphalt road, but it makes a decent boat launch. Its not really steep, so bigger boats are out. I would say go for it!. I have heard great things about RC when it comes to bass. There are lots of submerged stumps and trees, so there is plenty of cover.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

The Rock Cliff area would probably be your best bet for the smallies right now. There is actually a new boat ramp and your 15' boat should be fine, even though it's a bit steeper compared to the Hailstone ramp. There are many good spots where the smallies hang around at RC, but the first places I would try would be where the river comes in, around grassy areas, and along the road side.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't know they put in a ramp over there! That's great! Should make things much more convenient.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking on google maps, tring to find where you guys are talking about. I would like to try Jordanelle as well, but have never been there. Is Rock cliff North of the marina toward the freeway, or East up that arm? Also wouldn't mind being told what might work as far as lures go. Any help would be very welcome! Once I get away from Gorge I'm lost.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I used to catch alot of really nice smallies up there alond the dam on tube jigs rubbed down with smelly jelly. If you can cast a long ways GrandpaD I bet you get some there. I would cast the jig toward the rocks let it sink to the bottom pick up the rod tip as far as I could and reel it a little and then let it fall to the bottom again and repeat. They would always hit when it was falling and the key to hooking up was to watch your line and if it started moving make a strong hookset.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I used to catch alot of really nice smallies up there alond the dam on tube jigs rubbed down with smelly jelly. If you can cast a long ways GrandpaD I bet you get some there. I would cast the jig toward the rocks let it sink to the bottom pick up the rod tip as far as I could and reel it a little and then let it fall to the bottom again and repeat. They would always hit when it was falling and the key to hooking up was to watch your line and if it started moving make a strong hookset.


Well put. This is just how I fish for Bass.
My boat has a top speed of 8 mph so launching at the Rock Cliffs would save me a lot of time getting to the spots that I want to try.
Thanks for everyones help,
Grandpa D.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Rock cliff arm. The arm south east of the hailstone ramp. Where the provo river enters the lake. Basic smallmouth gear will catch fish. Senkos, dropshots, texas rigs.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

scartinez said:


> Rock cliff arm. The arm south east of the hailstone ramp. Where the provo river enters the lake. Basic smallmouth gear will catch fish. Senkos, dropshots, texas rigs.


Thank you for the reply and info, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I used to catch alot of really nice smallies up there alond the dam on tube jigs rubbed down with smelly jelly. If you can cast a long ways GrandpaD I bet you get some there. I would cast the jig toward the rocks let it sink to the bottom pick up the rod tip as far as I could and reel it a little and then let it fall to the bottom again and repeat. They would always hit when it was falling and the key to hooking up was to watch your line and if it started moving make a strong hookset.


The dam's off limits now.  They are afraid Grandpa D is going to blow through it in his boat.

I have never caught anything but small fish at Rock cliffs. I have been fishing elsewhere this year. The area here...
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source= ... 4&t=h&z=18
to the west of the pwc launch was shown to me by Tigru and I caught my first nice sized smallie along with lots of smaller ones there a week or two ago. I just small tubes like 1/16 ounce with 1.5 inch plastic and a small peice of worm. He was doing well with maniac salt sticks.

I am telling you this because I know you will take a camera and post some pics. :mrgreen:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Nortah wrote"The dam's off limits now. They are afraid Grandpa D is going to blow through it in his boat."

That is why I wrote you would have to cast a long ways but I think it would be productive you just have to stay behind the buoys in the boat.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Gotcha! haha I kind of thought that...


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

If any of you are heading to Jordanelle, feel free to pm me, I'd like to come along. I fish Jordanelle a little bit.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> If any of you are heading to Jordanelle, feel free to pm me, I'd like to come along. I fish Jordanelle a little bit.


That sounds good Pez but what I have heard about your fishing skills I would feel like a five year old little girl with a barbie pole fishing next to you.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I want to target some Smallies at Jordanelle this weekend.
> Where is the best areas to try?
> Rockcliffs?
> If so, can I launch a 15' boat from there?
> ...


Same with a rental boat, it takes 30 or 40 minutes, or forever, whichever comes first.

As stated, there is a nice ramp, also restrooms and good parking. And don't forget your State Park Pass.....good luck !!!

PM sent Grandpa D....


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> [quote="Pez Gallo":14cji926]If any of you are heading to Jordanelle, feel free to pm me, I'd like to come along. I fish Jordanelle a little bit.


That sounds good Pez but what I have heard about your fishing skills I would feel like a five year old little girl with a barbie pole fishing next to you. [/quote:14cji926]

I think the accounts have been exaggerated.  lets fish!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I would love to but I am waiting for a carb for my motor to arrive from Delaware but if you have a boat and want to hit it I am game. Just let me know and I will pm you my number so we can set it up.

Larry


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Due to a killer work schedule, I haven't been there in a couple of weeks, but I might as well throw my 2 cents in too. The advice you have received has pretty much covered it, but there are a couple of things I might add.

1. They draw Jordanelle down rapidly this time of year, so areas that are good one week are high and dry the next. A fishfinder does help quite a bit to find where they moved to.

2. The best areas this time of year are places next to weed beds. The perch fry hide in the weed beds and the predators hang around outside of them. Look for open areas near the weeds and work both the middle and right next to the weeds. Money, but it blows me away how many anglers, even bassers who should know better, ignore these spots and continue to pound the stick ups and rocky areas with mediocre results.

3. Sometimes, there will be large schools of fish that will hang out in the open water a short distance away from the weeds and stickups. Usually, these are often smaller fish, but some bigguns too. These fish are susceptible to dropshotting techniques and to dragging a plactic worm or other finesse bait through them. They also tend to "move in" towards the weeds to feed in the evening and early AM and when they do, it can be game on for fast action. 

Hope this helps. With any luck, I will be up there 2-3 times next week myself as I finally get a long overdue vacation. --\O *()*


----------

